# Profibusfehler mit IFM Encoder RM3005



## helle (16 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

Vorab, meine Hardware ist eine CPU314 v.2, und ein Profibus CP342-5 v.5.
Folgendes Problem habe ich, im OB 1 die FC1 und FC2 für den CP habe ich Parametriert und auf die CPU geladen.Im Hardwaremanager habe ich den Encoder von IFM Typ: RM3005 mit der vorhandenen GSD Datei eingebunden. Aber es bleibt dabei, auf dem CP leuchtet die rote LED BUSF
auf. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Ich weis mir einfach kein Rat mehr. Vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd dafür. 

vielen dank im voraus
helle


----------



## IBN-Service (16 Dezember 2007)

helle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Vorab, meine Hardware ist eine CPU314 v.2, und ein Profibus CP342-5 v.5.
> Folgendes Problem habe ich, im OB 1 die FC1 und FC2 für den CP habe ich Parametriert und auf die CPU geladen.Im Hardwaremanager habe ich den Encoder von IFM Typ: RM3005 mit der vorhandenen GSD Datei eingebunden. Aber es bleibt dabei, auf dem CP leuchtet die rote LED BUSF
> ...



Hallo helle,

die Physik hast du geprüft?
Abschlußwiderstände eingeschaltet, Profibussadresse richtig eingestellt?

Was wird in der HW-Konfig online für eine Fehlermeldung für den Slave ausgegeben?

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
mal ob 82 und ob 86 probiert, manchmal gibt es ein zeitprob mit den slaves.


----------



## helle (16 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo helle,
> 
> die Physik hast du geprüft?
> Abschlußwiderstände eingeschaltet, Profibussadresse richtig eingestellt?
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Vielen dank für deine Schnelle Antwort.

Hier die Fehlermeldung in einer BMP Datei.

gruss helle


----------



## IBN-Service (16 Dezember 2007)

helle schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Vielen dank für deine Schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...



Hallo helle,

anscheinend wird die Baugruppe nicht gefunden,
obwohl ich die Meldung nicht direkt dem Slave zuordnen kann...

Hast du die Meldung beim Anklicken auf den als gestört gekennzeichneten
Slave erhalten?

Ist an deinem Encoder auch die richtige Adresse (4?) eingestellt?

Wenn du auf dem Profibus gehst (vorher Schnittstelle entprechend einstellen)
und dir die erreichbaren Teilnehmer anzeigen lässt, sollte der Master (Meist DP-Adresse 2) und der Slave gefunden werden.


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## IBN-Service (17 Dezember 2007)

helle schrieb:


> Vorab, meine Hardware ist eine CPU314 v.2, und ein Profibus CP342-5 v.5.
> Folgendes Problem habe ich, im OB 1 die FC1 und FC2 für den CP habe ich Parametriert und auf die CPU geladen....



Hallo helle,

nochmals ich.

Habe da noch einen aktuellen Thread gefunden,
der noch ein paar Infos zum FC1 / FC2 beinhaltet, les ihn dir doch mal durch!

FC1/FC2
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17138

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## helle (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,


Vielen dank für deine schnelle hilfe. Bin froh das dass Probleme gelöst wurde, dank deiner hilfe.:-D


----------



## MW (20 Dezember 2007)

helle schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> 
> Vielen dank für deine schnelle hilfe. Bin froh das dass Probleme gelöst wurde, dank deiner hilfe.:-D


 
Ja und, Was war denn nu die Ursache  ?????????????????

Um mal das zu Zitieren was da ganz oben steht:

"Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt"


----------



## IBN-Service (22 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Ja und, Was war denn nu die Ursache  ?????????????????
> 
> Um mal das zu Zitieren was da ganz oben steht:
> 
> "Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt"



Hallo MW,

der Empfangsfach - DB war zu kurz.

Dann meldet der CP die rote LED BF, obwohl der Bus selber OK ist.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## MW (23 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> der Empfangsfach - DB war zu kurz.
> 
> Dann meldet der CP die rote LED BF, obwohl der Bus selber OK ist.


 
Ahh, muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen, danke


----------

